# Bob Page's 12-Lead ECG for Acute and Critical Care Providers



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am seriously thinking of buying this book to add to my collection of study and reference books (I'm starting to turn into a capno and cardiac geek) and was wondering what people thought of it. Especially if anyone has read it in the past or maybe used it in a program they were part of. I've heard good things about the author, but that's about it. Any other book advice would be good too


----------



## EMS49393 (Feb 5, 2011)

In my opinion, it is completely worth having.  Bob was my paramedic instructor so I may be biased.  I will say that I am completely comfortable with most things cardiac thanks to him.  Maybe that's because you can't pass his class without interpreting somewhere in the neighborhood of 600 12-leads.  He knows his stuff.


----------



## reaper (Feb 5, 2011)

The book is well worth the reading. But, if you have a chance, try to take both his seminars. You will walk away with a greater understanding of the real use of 12 leads and ETco2.


----------



## Scott33 (Feb 5, 2011)

As above really.

Everything started to click for me after attending one of his seminars several years ago and would recommend them to anyone. Even though his book is basically the handouts from his MLM and advance MLM courses (see below), I still bought one.

http://www.multileadmedics.com/documents/MLM2005Master.pdf

http://www.multileadmedics.com/documents/EnhancedMLMMaster.pdf


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2011)

The book is worth the read. I've been through all 3 of his classes... in some cases, more than once. I learn something new every time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ordered the book and Emergency! Season 1 from Amazon today  I love the Amazon Prime trial they offer to people with a .edu email. Now to see if I can ever get to his lectures. I wonder if he might ever speak at the TX EMS Conference?


----------



## EMS49393 (Feb 5, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ordered the book and Emergency! Season 1 from Amazon today  I love the Amazon Prime trial they offer to people with a .edu email. Now to see if I can ever get to his lectures. I wonder if he might ever speak at the TX EMS Conference?



I can't answer that question, but I'll do you a solid...

http://www.multileadmedics.com/seminarcalendar.htm

It's only through the end of this month, but he updates it pretty regularly.  He travels all over the country, so the TX  EMS conference is not out of the realm of possibility.

By the way, his classes are freaking awesome!  I feel privileged to have been his student and I wouldn't have wanted to take my paramedic class anywhere else.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ordered the book and Emergency! Season 1 from Amazon today  I love the Amazon Prime trial they offer to people with a .edu email. Now to see if I can ever get to his lectures. I wonder if he might ever speak at the TX EMS Conference?



Yes he usually teaches there.  Also check each of the Texas RAC's as they sometimes host him and you can go for free or on the cheap.  Worth the money.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Yes he usually teaches there.  Also check each of the Texas RAC's as they sometimes host him and you can go for free or on the cheap.  Worth the money.



RAC? I've heard my boss mention 'JRAC' a few times, is this the same thing?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> RAC? I've heard my boss mention 'JRAC' a few times, is this the same thing?



Each region has one.  Here is a list from RAC you are under.  

http://www.texasjrac.org/raclist.htm


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Each region has one.  Here is a list from RAC you are under.
> 
> http://www.texasjrac.org/raclist.htm



Cool thanks  I'm always up for free/cheap CEU courses in pretty much any topic. I might be just a little bit of a nerd.


----------



## byoung57 (Feb 20, 2011)

DON'T LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT!!

Bill


----------

